# 67 rear seat?



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi folks I am cloning a 67 tempest custom and was wondering if the rear seat was the same size in all lemans tempest gto coupe hardtop etc.
Im asking because I want to put new legendary seat covers on

Thanks in advance


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Same seat, except for the convertible, which is narrower. I'm sad that we're losing yet another Tempest, though.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

maybe he's cloning a GTO into a Tempest....:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A lot of drag racers 'back in the day' put Tempest grilles in their '65 GTO's because the '65 Tempest grille was a whole lot lighter! Yeah, it makes me sad....you NEVER see Tempest's or LeMans's anymore. Just "GTO's".


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I see one every time i open my garage...and a lot of people that know cars at the shows say the same as you, and the ones that don't know ask if thats the car from "My cousin Vinnie"... I actually had two guys make me very generous offers on the spot for my car this year because they "had one back in the day"...the wife was with me both times and she nearly kicked me for not taking them, and then asked "you don't have that much into the car do you?"...


----------



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry guys that's the way I got the car it was already started with gto hood and tailpanel. actually came with a cadillac 425 in which im pulling soon


----------

